# Are you doing ok (these days)?



## yuechu

大家好！

I have a Chinese friend who is in the hospital and I wanted to check in on him to see if he's doing alright (on the internet, because I'm not living in China now. He's going to be getting an operation some time soon but I'm not sure which day.)

How would you say this in Chinese?
你没事吧？(I think this might only be used right after someone gets hurt, right?)
你最近还好吗？
Maybe: "你最近怎么样啊？"

I want to say something which shows that I am concerned about his health. (I imagine certain expressions don't translate well!)

Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> 你最近还好吗？[...] I want to [...] show that I am concerned about his health.


It's kind of you. And yes, that works. I'd say that's exactly what I would say.


> Maybe: "你最近怎么样啊？"


This is possible but should be used with caution. The character 啊 can make you sound light-hearted. (You've learnt that he's in hospital and you are concerned, so that's probably not what you want.)


> 你没事吧？ (I think this might only be used right after someone gets hurt, right?)


You are right that doesn't work. The expression is said when you learn or think or feel that something bad (not necessarily being hurt, but being scolded by parents also) happened or may have happened to someone.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your explanations, Simon!


----------



## henter

You could simply say 好点了吗?祝你早日康复.


----------



## yuechu

Good idea! Thanks, Henter!


----------



## SimonTsai

I think there may be a subtle difference: '好點了嗎' is comparative and it asks, 'Are you feeling better now?'


----------



## 2fssd

你没事吧，还好吧，seemed a little impolite for Chinese.
近来无恙？ formal, higher social status to a senior one.
if using the Wechat, emojis is a good way to break ice.
please do not use it🙂→simper
😊or☺️ can be more suitable
中国人表达的不会很直接，是含蓄的，太直接会违反社交规则。


----------



## SuperXW

2fssd said:


> 你没事吧，还好吧，seemed a little impolite for Chinese.
> 近来无恙？ formal, higher social status to a senior one.
> if using the Wechat, emojis is a good way to break ice.
> please do not use it🙂→simper
> 😊or☺️ can be more suitable
> 中国人表达的不会很直接，是含蓄的，太直接会违反社交规则。


这前文和后面结论没啥关系啊？


----------



## 2fssd

SuperXW said:


> 这前文和后面结论没啥关系啊？


你没事吧，有些太直接了，实际情景可能不会用。


----------



## SuperXW

2fssd said:


> 你没事吧，还好吧，seemed a little impolite for Chinese.
> 近来无恙？ formal, higher social status to a senior one.
> if using the Wechat, emojis is a good way to break ice.
> please do not use it🙂→simper
> 😊or☺️ can be more suitable
> 中国人表达的不会很直接，是含蓄的，太直接会违反社交规则。





2fssd said:


> 你没事吧，有些太直接了，实际情景可能不会用。


以我所知，“你没事吧？”“还好吧？”常用，不会implolite。
只是使用场合如上所述，是担心对方有事时才用的。
直接表达关心或担心，没什么需要含蓄的，更不会违反社交规则。


----------



## AquisM

2fssd said:


> 你没事吧，有些太直接了，实际情景可能不会用。


楼主说，他问候的是朋友。既然是朋友，语气直接些也没问题吧。

@yuechu 要是问候对象是你不太熟悉的人，我觉得 2fssd 说得没错。

其实我认为“你最近还好吗？”很好啊，既亲切又不失礼。


----------



## SuperXW

AquisM said:


> @yuechu 要是问候对象是你不太熟悉的人，我觉得 2fssd 说得没错。


你们觉得有问题的场景，可以举个例子吗？
我能想到的场景都是没问题的。
比如，撞了别人一下，说“你没事吧？”很自然，不需要是熟人。


----------



## AquisM

SuperXW said:


> 你们觉得有问题的场景，可以举个例子吗？


抱歉，上面我没解释清楚自己的想法。

我本来以为 2fssd 对 yuechu 的情况有些误会，没看到 yuechu 问候的是自己的朋友，才连“近来无恙”都搬出来了。

所以我就想，如果住院的是老板、客户、朋友的朋友等不熟的人，要客套问候一下之类的，那我同意 2fssd 的观点，“你没事吧？”确实不太合适。


----------

